# Memphis Derby



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

After all the dogs ran the first series of the derby, the judges decided to scrap it. Some of the participants were half way home and are now turning around heading back to the trial.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a no-no. Any word on what the Open has set up?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

This is my understanding of the Open: Triple with out of order flyer. Pick up go bird, then pick up blind tight behind flyer station, then pick up other two birds (one of which is the flyer). Don't know how the work has been.


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

I havent been down there yet but just spoke with a guy that shot all morning at the open. They are running a blind along with the marks in the 1st. He said about 8 out of 25 or 30 completed it.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Gotta have a meaty test with such a large entry.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby call backs to the 2nd:

3,5,7,8,9,10,11,14,15,16,17,19,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

It's my understanding that the judges have UNTIL the last dog is going to run to scrap a test, not after????
What if someone doesn't get the message, like I didn't last week??!! 
That's messed up.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Do they get another flier?......ouch.....


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Wiredlabz said:


> It's my understanding that the judges have UNTIL the last dog is going to run to scrap a test, not after????
> *What if someone doesn't get the message, like I didn't last week??!! *
> That's messed up.


There's a BIG difference between not thinking you're called back and leaving, and picking up during the first setup and heading for home rather than waiting to see if the test is scrapped. HUGE difference.

And I'm not 100% sure, but I think the first setup (a double then a single) was scrapped BEFORE it was completed due to a protest by one of the participants.

kg


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Wiredlabz said:


> It's my understanding that the judges have UNTIL the last dog is going to run to scrap a test, not after????
> What if someone doesn't get the message, like I didn't last week??!!
> That's messed up.


I heard the 1st series of the derby was scrapped with one dog remaining to run.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby call backs to the 3rd:

5,7,8,9,11,15,16,17,19,23,24,26,27,28,29


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

K G said:


> There's a BIG difference between not thinking you're called back and leaving, and picking up during the first setup and heading for home rather than waiting to see if the test is scrapped. HUGE difference.
> 
> And I'm not 100% sure, but I think the first setup (a double then a single) was scrapped BEFORE it was completed due to a protest by one of the participants.
> 
> kg


Oh, I thought the first guy said that they ran all the dogs and then it was scrapped. But that's interesting too, because a single and a double are two series right? Which part got scrapped? That could be sticky.

We had a Derby test set up down in AL that the first 5 dogs who ran couldn't do it and they scrapped it. I guess it goes back to it being all relative. If my dog couldn't do it and I saw a bunch of others who didn't either, then I wouldn't leave, HOPING it was going to get scrapped ;-) Probably beggin' and prayin' too!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

It was scrapped with one dog remaining to run the first which was the double. There were three guns in the field. I think the second series was to be the single.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone know what # the Open stopped on?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

#26 will start tomorrow; 30 dogs left to run...100 starters total.

kg


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

That is correct. The event chairman came over before the last dog ran and ruled that the derby set up breeched AKC rules. I feel for the 8 dogs that had run the first set up clean. I think there were some handlers that left who were unable to reach to let them know the series was scraped. Wonder if they get a refund?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Was the breech having the guns from the first series out for the single and not throwing a bird?


----------



## Lance Vines (Feb 9, 2004)

Derby?Yes, that was the grip. They were saying(I'm not sure on the rule) that you can't have a gun out in the field that is not doing anything. And the dog had to swing passed that gunner to see the go bird. Then after picking up the double you ran the single between those two marks with the other two guns left out. It was very spreed out nothing tight. But the gunner on the go bird were not real easy to see. That was suppose to be the 1st and 2nd. 
It does suck when your dog runs and completes the 1st and 2nd and then has to run two new ones. 
The only thing I saw is the people that were so upset were there at the beginning. If they saw somthing wronge with the test say something before you run you dog. Not wait until your dog goes out to get mad and raise a stinck.
It put the club and judges in a bad way. They ended up having to run 4 series in a very small piece of ground so we ended up running marks back to old marks or right passed old falls of the last couple series. Just running from a different spot.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby finished with 3rd series today.

1 Moody 
2 Wendall Willaims
3 Harp
4 Jeremey Cantrell

Not sure of the jams


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

That dog of Charlie Moody's looked great in 1st and 2nd series (both times). A very deserving win.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thats ALI ...owned by Bobby Lane.I think that gives him 30Pts ! Grats Bobby and Charlie. Anything on the other stakes?????????


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Any Open and amateur news?
Sean


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

How many callbacks & which dogs were called back in the Open--you know that stake of primary importance!!!


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Don't remember complete results, but better than nothing 

Open - Took 11 to the water marks this afternoon. Kip Kemp won with Blue.

Am - Took 24 to the waterblind this afternoon, and took 11 to the watermarks after 4:00, and through a great effort of cooperation on behalf of the judges, club members, birdboys, and handlers, completed a triple with 2 retired with just enough time to spare. 
1. Straaka
2. Martha Blank
3. Mark Medford
4. Dick Kaiser

Qual -
1. Brasseaux
2. Moody w/ Kayla
3. Mark Smith w/Diesel
RJ. Harp w/Willie


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt G said:


> Qual -
> 1. Brasseaux


Phew! Wouldn't wanna....oh, nevermind.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Malanie....you're bad.....Bwahhhhhhhha


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Trial news, results and photos!

http://www.findretrievers.com/news/


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

way to go Brasseaux and Cole.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Ryan Brasseaux.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Ricky Elston said:


> Congrats to Ryan Brasseaux.


Yeah! Way to kick some butt........again!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Vicki Worthington on Rebel receiving a 4th in the Open. Here's hoping for that other point to come this weekend to qualify for the National. 

Shannon


----------

